# There Will Be Blood composition study by Ali Shirazi



## hamlet (Jul 17, 2014)

[video=vimeo;80654617]http://vimeo.com/80654617[/video]


I thought i'd share this little video of one of my favorite movies for your consideration.


----------



## tecboy (Jul 17, 2014)

Huh?


----------



## hamlet (Jul 17, 2014)

This is merely a video about different types of compositions that were used in this movie. You have to appreciate the craftsmanship that went into making this movie.


----------



## tecboy (Jul 17, 2014)

Is there a link for this video?


----------



## hamlet (Jul 17, 2014)

It is in my OP.


----------



## tecboy (Jul 17, 2014)

Nope, I don't see it.


----------



## hamlet (Jul 17, 2014)

That is really strange, because i see the video displayed. Hold on, here is the link: *There will be blood*.


----------



## tecboy (Jul 17, 2014)

I was looking my iPad.  No wonder I can't see the video.


----------



## binga63 (Jul 18, 2014)

this is cool ... thanks for the share


----------



## Braineack (Jul 18, 2014)

hamlet said:


> This is merely a video about different types of compositions that were used in this movie. You have to appreciate the craftsmanship that went into making this movie.



Someone--Ali--needs to read up on the rule of thirds...


----------



## Joefbs (Jul 18, 2014)

Since I started getting more in depth with my photography knowledge, I have started looking at movies differently. I have started noticing the composition and lighting with almost every movie I watch. It's really started to give me more of an appreciation for good cinematic techniques.  Just thought I would share my thoughts. Thanks for posting this video.....gonna have to watch this movie again!


----------



## hamlet (Jul 18, 2014)

Joefbs said:


> Since I started getting more in depth with my photography knowledge, I have started looking at movies differently. I have started noticing the composition and lighting with almost every movie I watch. It's really started to give me more of an appreciation for good cinematic techniques.  Just thought I would share my thoughts. Thanks for posting this video.....gonna have to watch this movie again!



With all that said, this movie does not sugar coat anything. It reminds me of the folk stories people always used to tell that always ended in some kind of moral ambiguity and grim fate.


----------

